# Ondas de Calor



## ERIKA (8 Abr 2010 às 00:06)

Boa Noite ,

Sou nova por aqui mas pensei que alguém me poderia ajudar indicando bibliografia ou sites fiaveis acerca de Ondas de Calor.

Obrigado
Erika


----------



## N_Fig (8 Abr 2010 às 00:07)

O que queres saber, as definições de uma onda de calor ou os casos práticos?


----------



## ERIKA (8 Abr 2010 às 00:20)

O que procuro são episodios de ondas de calor ocorridos na europa, número de vitimas causadas, números e portugal, situação sinotica associada a uma onda de calor, etc...

Erika


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 11:39)

Olá Erika.
Não sei se é isto que procuras, mas aqui vai:

*Onda de calor assola Europa e número de mortes aumenta :*

As altas temperaturas do verão europeu preocupam as autoridades. Em Berlim, uma empreiteira iniciou uma campanha publicitária com o lema "não se queime",  distribuindo protetores solares aos trabalhadores nas obras. Mas não só o perigo de insolação preocupa o país em tempos de calor excessivo. 

Falta de precaução

O número de acidentes em lagos, rios e piscinas aumentou também sensivelmente. Segundo informa o semanário Der Spiegel, até fins de junho haviam sido registradas 250 mortes por afogamento no país, um número bemmais alto do que os 175 no mesmo período do ano anterior. 

Somente na última sexta-feira (21/07), seis pessoas morreram na Alemanha ao tomarem banho de rio ou nadarem em lagos. Equipes de salva-vidas creditam o aumento no número de vítimas à falta de precaução em relação ao calor. 

Beirando os 40 graus

Na França, o governo alertou a população a tomar cuidado com o sol, mencionando as mortes dos últimos dias que chegam a 22. Na Áustria, um motorista alemão de caminhão morreu de ataque cardíaco na cabine de seu veículo, num dia em que os termômetros registravam nada menos que 37 graus. Na Itália, o estado também é de alerta, com temperaturas atingindo os 40 graus. 



Link: http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,2108011,00.html?maca=bra-uol-all-1387-xml-uol

Um caso de Onda de calor, já mencionado pelo fórum, cá em Portugal : 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/onda-de-calor-16-outubro-2009-im-3822.html


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2010 às 14:44)

ERIKA disse:


> O que procuro são episodios de ondas de calor ocorridos na europa, número de vitimas causadas, números e portugal, situação sinotica associada a uma onda de calor, etc...
> 
> Erika



Olá

*
No fórum:
*
- Onda de calor Agosto 2003
- Onda de calor - recordando o Verão de 2003
- Cartas sinópticas de Agosto de 2003




*Na Net:*

- Onda de calor de Agosto de 2003: os seus efeitos sobre a mortalidade da população portuguesa

- ONDAS DE CALOR Impacto sobre a saúde

- Fenómenos extremos: onda de calor em Portugal em 2003

- Efeitos de uma onda de calor na mortalidade

- ONDA DE CALOR


*Em inglês:*

- The 2003 European summer heatwaves and drought – synoptic diagnosis and impacts

- An analysis of the July 2006 heatwave extent in Europe compared to the record year of 2003

- Factors Contributing to the Summer 2003 European Heatwave

- Extreme summer temperatures in Iberia: health impacts and associated synoptic conditions

- How exceptional was the early August 2003 heatwave in France?

- Synoptic patterns associated with large summer forest fires in Portugal

- Summer heat waves over western Europe 1880-2003, their change and relationship to large scale forcings

- A simulation study of the 2003 heatwave in Europe

- The impact of the summer 2003 heat wave in Iberia: how should we measure it?

- Heat and drought 2003 in Europe: a climate synthesis

- Relationships of surface air temperature anomalies over Europe to persistence of atmospheric circulation patterns conducive to heat waves

- Heat waves and forest fires: Summer 2003 in Portugal

- The 2003 heat wave as an example of summers in a greenhouse climate?

- Human contribution to the European heatwave of 2003

- Climatic Feedbacks during the 2003 European Heatwave

- Heat waves in the Mediterranean Region: Analysis and model results

- The heatwave of 2003 Case Study

- EUROPE’S 2003 HEAT WAVE: A SATELLITE VIEW OF IMPACTS AND LAND–ATMOSPHERE FEEDBACKS

- Influence of Sea Surface Temperature on the European HeatWave of 2003 Summer: An Observational and Modeling Study

- Doubled length of western European summer heat waves since 1880

- Report on excess mortality in Europe during summer 2003

- ON THE RETURN PERIOD OF THE 2003 HEAT WAVE

- Heat wave intensity and excess mortality

- Excess mortality related to the August 2003 heat wave in France

- The social impacts of heat waves

- Heat and drought 2003 in Europe: a climate synthesis

- Heat wave 2003 and mortality in Switzerland


----------



## belem (18 Set 2010 às 14:10)

Bastante informativo o teu post, Vince.
Estão aí muitos dados para recolher e estudar sobre este fenómeno relativamente frequente em Portugal.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2011 às 16:24)

_"Aug 4 1881

Iberia and Europe's hottest day on record. Temperatures in Seville, Spain reach 50.0C whilst across the border in Los Riodades registers both Europe's and Portugal's record high of 50.5C."_

World Weather Trivia Page


----------

